# Advice on new lights?



## TDI-line (18 Jan 2008)

Hi everyone,

i'm currently looking to change 4 x  36" T8's on my tank canopy to 4 x twin T5 lights as in the link below.  So i would be able to have 8 x T5 lights, but also not sure what size bulb each would take.

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/?q=node/205

The reason i'm going for these as they will fit in the unit side by side, and i can also control all four individually.

But basically would this give me enough good light for the whole tank, and how much?

The tank is 2000mm x 600mm x 60mm, and contains 720 litres, which is about 160 uk gallons (i think).

I've also thought about going to halides and illuminaires, but i the wife won't go for this, unless there is some other way of hanging, but not from the ceiling or wall brackets.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Jan 2008)

Hi TDI,
           I absolutely LOVE the D&D lighting solutions. A bit expensive but good quality stuff. If there are 36 watt T5 that will  be fine (nearly 300 T5 watts). If you use 55 watt bulbs you will be living on the razor's edge. At 24 inches high your problem won't necessarily be light penetration, it will be flow and CO2 distribution.

I've seen hanging halide solutions that involve the use of a stand with a vertical metal post which then bends horizontally over the tank. The halide lamp then hangs from this horizontal section. It's a simple and obvious idea which you could probably build yourself if you're handy. 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jan 2008)

But is this enough light for demanding plants like glosso etc.

I just want to make sure before i part with Â£500.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2008)

Hi,
     Sorry for being vague. What I was trying to say was that 300+ watts T5 with reflectors over that square footage will be fine for growing the most demanding of high light plants, including glosso, however, even with sufficient light growing glosso in this size tank is difficult due to other factors that can't be compensated for by adding more light.

Hope this clarifies.

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jan 2008)

Yep, thanks, very crystal clear.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Fitted these today, took some work dismantling the old T8's from the canopy.

 Just need to trim the canopy for a really good fit, as i've rested all 4 razors across the brace bars and interlocked them.

Have to say  D+D equipment is very well made, and i'm very pleased with the lights too. They come complete with reflectors and some Gieseman flora bulbs.

But is 8 x flora bulbs too many, or should there be a mixture?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2008)

The D&D (Giesemann) 6000K Middays are nice mixed the Aqua Flora.

I understand the supplier changed the marine tubes over for you.  I wonder if they'd take some Aqua Flora off in exchange for Middays?

Have a word with Steve.  The custom you give them, it's the least he can do.  Tell him I said so!


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks George, that was how i was thinking.

 I'll keep all the flora lights and will invest in some midday ones too. The extra floras can be used next year as spares.

Steve did his hardest so they come with some sort of plant bulb, otherwise i could off been stuck with 8 x marine bulbs lol.


----------

